

Cutting cost and power consumption for big data - lettergram
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2015/cutting-cost-power-big-data-0710

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/12/mit-flash-only-
supercompu...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/12/mit-flash-only-
supercomputers/), which points to this.

